# Amber Heard vs. Johnny Depp: Skandal-Ehe wird verfilmt



## Khaddel (17. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amber Heard vs. Johnny Depp: Skandal-Ehe wird verfilmt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Amber Heard vs. Johnny Depp: Skandal-Ehe wird verfilmt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2022)

Und wer spielt die männliche Hauptrolle? Genau, der Original-Depp.


----------



## ViktorEippert (17. September 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wer spielt die männliche Hauptrolle? Genau, der Original-Depp.


Würde ich feiern, wenn er doch sich selbst spielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2022)

Ich freu mich dann schon auf diese Szene 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuqYjCPTShQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Exolio (17. September 2022)

Dann kann die Heard ja ihre Schulden beim Depp, von den Lizenzen, bezahlen.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (17. September 2022)

Wenn man nix besseres zum verfilmen hat


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2022)

CheaterBohlen schrieb:


> Wenn man nix besseres zum verfilmen hat


Immerhin besser als Superman vs King Kong vs The Flash den 22.


----------



## MaxVanDamme (17. September 2022)

Bin gespannt ob es Teil zwei und drei auch gibt


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als Superman vs King Kong vs The Flash den 22.


Nope, ich fände deinen Vorschlag besser. Juckt mich überhaupt nicht der Rosenkrieg von irgendwelchen steinreichen Promis.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHfz1Qn-50s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



ob das der main theme vom film wird ?


----------



## Himbeerjochen (18. September 2022)

Das wäre der richtige Stoff für Seth Rogen. Der hat schon mit Pam&Tommy sehr unterhaltsam geliefert.


----------



## 08-of-15 (18. September 2022)

Das hat die Welt ja jetzt wirklich unbedingt gebraucht... [/sarcasm]


----------



## MarcHammel (18. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalkmund (18. September 2022)

> Zusätzlich wissen wir wohl auch schon, wer die Hauptrollen des Films spielen wird. Depp wird von Mark Hapka verkörpert, die Rolle von Heard übernimmt Megan Davis.


Nö danke, ich brauch kein schlechtes Remake. Den epischen Kult-Klassiker aus dem Jahr 2022 wird keine Neuverfilmung je toppen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Für die Rolle von Dr. Spiegel würde ich Jim Carrey vorschlagen.


----------



## Vordack (20. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nope, ich fände deinen Vorschlag besser. Juckt mich überhaupt nicht der Rosenkrieg von irgendwelchen steinreichen Promis.I


Es gibt hunderte Filme die auf wahren Begebenheiten basieren und darunter sind mit die Besten Filme die ich jeh gesehen habe. Marvel oder DC oder King Kong oder wasauchimmer reizt mich gar nicht mehr. Da bin ich uebersaettigt. 

Ich entsinne mich an einen Film mit Michael Douglas und... Kathleen irgendwas.... Der Rosenkrieg? oder so aehnlich, Fiktion, in dem Film ging es irgendwie um eine Scheidung und der war gar nicht uebel. Mehr Inhalt als King Spidey der 25. Da warte ich lieber auf so etwas mit der Moeglichkeit entaeuscht zu werden als auf den naechsten Ms. Hulk vs. Bat-Transe.

Aber ist ja egal da es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt.

Wenigstens gibt es dank Marvel mehr Pornos


----------



## Worrel (20. September 2022)

Ich bin für Kermit & Ms Piggy als Depp & Heard.


----------

